# Starting warhammer



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive been a 40k player for some time know but am starting to get bored. I used to look down a WFB and scoff but ive found myself warming up to it (the fanstey setting looks like a nice change of pace). I would like to start either a Beastman, Skaven, or VC army and need help with the general workings of each (i know that the skaven are a hoard race and VC have magic coming from every pore in their body and need it to survive). I tend to play like my troops have some vaule (i dont throw away unless i have to) but i played orks in 40k for a while so i could change if needed. I read the getting started thread but am still confused as to general workings of the game. Help would be appericated (also what does the "M" stand for in the stat lines. I am thinking might or magic but am not sure).

Thank you

(Sidenote: I am not the best painter in the world so a army with a semi- simple paint sceme would be nice.)


----------



## pmavoider (Aug 3, 2009)

the m is for movement. I dont know alot about the armies, but i've played a friends skaven a couple of times and both were a ton of fun. Also his paint scheme was simple, just alot of models to paint.


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

I think that if you want to sacrifice the least amount of troops during battle you should go for beastmen. Cause both Skaven and VC use a lot of units that are there to die and misdirect the en emy while doing it. For skaven that are usually lots of slaves and for VC usually zombies and dire wolves. Strictly speaking anything in a VC army is disposable if it means the general survives.

For easy painting I'd say Skaven are the easiest, Beastmen come in 2nd en VC third. Skaven only need like 3 colours of brown and a wash to look good while Beastmen and VC in particular need more colour variations to look good. 

As a final both Skaven and VC use a lot of soldiers in an army. This means you will have a lot more models to paint which can be quite boring. Especially if you realise you have to paint those almost mandatory 3*20 skaven slaves and shitloads of clanrats. Besides a lot of models take a huge time to paint it would also cost you considerably. In general Beastmen have less models to paint however th big beasties they use could also cost you a significant amount of money. Though the models actually are way cooler than simple rats or brainless zombies.

All things considered I guess Beastmen are what you should go for. However it all comes down to what army appeals to you the most.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't own a Skaven army, so really can't help you there. What I've gleaned from playing against them is you'll probably want several big units and enough supporting troops to protect their flanks (if flanked, you don't get your rank bonus to your leadership, which is pretty pathetic.) and a few nasty things other players are gonna grumble about.
Vampires have the problem that they have the reputation of being a overpowered army. That's because magic is so important to keeping the army on the table, and I fear too many players succumb to the lure and go overboard. It's pretty easy to cheese out a Vampire army, but you should resist the temptation... unless you don't want to. What army you build will depend on your play style.
Beastmen are interesting. That's the army I'm working with at the moment. I'm trying to find out which units work for me, so everything is in flux. If you're interested in
my current situation, PM me and I'll let you know without boring everybody else.
It's interesting that you describe yourself as valuing your troops, and yet your three choices are armies that don't have that reputation. I think you'll confuse your opponents, especially once you find the units that work for you.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Ive been a 40k player for some time know but am starting to get bored. I used to look down a WFB and scoff but ive found myself warming up to it (the fanstey setting looks like a nice change of pace). I would like to start either a Beastman, Skaven, or VC army and need help with the general workings of each (i know that the skaven are a hoard race and VC have magic coming from every pore in their body and need it to survive). I tend to play like my troops have some vaule (i dont throw away unless i have to) but i played orks in 40k for a while so i could change if needed.


I too play 40k and have changed to fantasy for a bit of a change. I used to play Space Marines so I understand what you mean by playing like your troops have value, however I also played Orks but played them as a small, compact speed freak army so i played them the same way. I decided to do Vampire Counts as a change as losses aren't as much of a problem as they are for Space Marines, with the ability to replenish units. I don't know much about the Beastmen but Skaven look like they could be a fun army, with lots of wacky weaponry to destroy the enemy. Honestly I think that you really need to think carefully as with VC theres not many units you can throw away that are actually likely to do damage to the enemy so you need to look after your units like Graveguard and Blood Knights as the loss of a unit like that can put a rather large dent in your battle plan. Personally I would go with Vampires, with awesome characters who can fight and cast spells and troops who just do'nt die along with some beautiful models and debatably the hardest cavalry unit in the game they are just a lovely army to collect.


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

My advice would be to wait a couple of months for the new edition of the rules, may be nothing big but you may never know. A simple rule change may cause a huge change of mind in the way you look at an army, much like 5th ed 40k brought back APCs to flavour.

Would hate to see someone start a new army now the see new rules, and have a complete change of heart. Can confirm how much this hurts the wallet, done it many times.

And as pmavoider said M is for movement, very important part of the game as troops move at different speeds, effecting march and charge ranges.


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Yep, 8th edition is coming in July, so I wouldn't bother trying to learn 7th since the change is supposed to be fairly drastic.

Pick up a few Core models, hash out your paint scheme, and wait it out.

Generally though, Skaven are the most versatile of the 3. They have mobility, combat, shooting, magic, monsters, war machines, ninjas, and pretty much anything you'd want. Very flexible army, lots of fun to play. 

Beastmen are more combat oriented with little shooting and more movement and buff magic as opposed to damage dealing. They have lots of monsters of all sizes, chariots, cavalry, and just like to be real close smashing faces.

VC are a magic attrition type army. They have no shooting, very little offensive magic or mobility or even awesome fighty stuff (what they do have costs tons of points). They grind you down with numbers that keep getting raised. Very one dimensional, very boring imo.

And yes, M is movement.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

As said before if you want to dominate in the magic phase go with VC, if you want to slaughter in close combat you want to go with the beastmen and if you want a fun, but suicidal army then go with the skaven. 

I personally enjoy both my VC and skaven army, I do not have a beastmen army yet, but have played against one fairly often and it usually beats me horrible in close combat.


----------

